# Her Last Letter, Mystery Romantic-Suspense novel, Price reduction! Just $.99!



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Price reduction in time for the holidays! _Her Last Letter now only $.99!_

Hi, Everybody!

I'm enjoying it here at Kindle Boards, met many new people, and made many nice friends. As you can see, I have a new Kindle book out. It's also available in paperback here at Amazon. If you are a fan of this genre, I invite you to give it a try. My free sample includes three full chapters. I can't tell you how much I enjoyed writing it, and I was thinking of you when I did. 

What follows is a little theater piece I put together purely for your entertainment. It's just for fun, and introduces a few characters and a bit of the plot. Hope you enjoy it... Thanks, Nancy

*****************************************************************************
Lights dim throughout the theater. The Author smiles warmly at the audience. "Ladies and gentlemen, if you would, let me bring a few characters from my book on stage."

The curtains part, and Gwyn, an attractive young woman, walks out, her wide eyes scanning the theater. She takes a cautious step forward, then runs and leaps off the stage, tearing toward the exit sign.

The Author's hand swoops down, gently retrieves her. Gwyn, beating her fists against the Author's thumb, cries out, "Let me go. Oh please, someone help me before she puts me back..."

The Author drops Gwyn into the book and it closes around her.

Shaking her head, the Author says, "It's okay. Gwyn will be fine. She's a little stressed out. I should have known."

The Author reaches inside the book for another character, then whispers in his ear. "Now, remember what happened to Gwyn."

Trevor, Gwyn's husband, nods and hops on stage. "What is this place?"

Silence--then someone in the audience calls out, "It's the Kindle Boards. You're in The Book Bazaar."

"Yeah, seems pretty bizarre to me too."

An Audience member clarifies. "No, bazaar. Authors showcase their new Kindle books here."

Trevor frowns. "Look, if you really want to help, you can open this book and let us out. We're dying inside. We can only live in a reader's imagination."

The Author hovers over him. "Trevor, they already know that. You have to try and convince them to let you out. It's not a given."

Trevor turns toward the audience. "Okay, my wife Gwyn doesn't trust me anymore. I can understand why. She thinks maybe I killed her sister. I'd tell you if that's true, but it's forbidden. I could be deleted. She needs your help. We all do. You have to set us free."

The Author reaches toward him. "I'm sorry Trevor, but that's all the time we have."

"No! I can't see their faces. I can't tell if I've convinced them. Don't put me back. Don't&#8230;"

The Author pushes Trevor down between the pages and closes the book. The book shudders slightly, the pages rippling. Tiny screams arise, then fade away.

HELP FREE THESE INNOCENT VICTIMS BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!

_HER LAST LETTER_. On sale now in the Kindle store!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

I tried to change the title of the post, but I see that's not possible.

I was hoping to be welcomed too...   before I drop off the page.

Nancy


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to KB, Nancy!

Don't feel bad.  I've been around for a few months and my threads drop off the first page pretty quick too...

edit: I just re-read your other post.  Well done.  It went right over my head earlier...


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, Dave

I appreciate that you answered. I was feeling a little stupid. 

I'll get over it.  

Nancy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very clever way to introduce your new book.  Way to go and welcome to the KindleBoards.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Nancy!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum.* There are a few points there particularly for authors.
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, and thanks, Dave, for reading the other post. 

I'm glad you liked it. Worked hard on that, hoping to generate a little interest.

Maybe it wasn't such a good idea after all... 

Oh well, gave it shot.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, B-Kay

Appreciate your praise very much. And thanks for the welcome.

Feeling a bit better about all this now.  

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome, Nancy! This is a great place with lots of friendly, helpful people.  I'm sorry I missed your other thread. I'll go look for it right now.

Again...welcome to KBs!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Wonderful cover, Nancy! I'll go download a sample and check out your book.

Best of luck with it!

~Donna~


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

But, if I let them out of the book, they get stuck in my head and it's crazy enough in there!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

That's an ingenious introduction - welcome, Nancy.  Everyone's lovely here.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

How absolutely charming. That's what I call_ 'thinking outside the book!'_.  Welcome aboard Nancy (pardon the pun... I'm on a roll here!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I got your other thread.  A few of us have stopped answering intro threads because there are so many of them and also, sometims people post their intros and then stop posting.....


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I second what Scarlet said about intro threads because there is a whole topic devoted to introductions and I see too many of them all titled about the same so they don't catch my eye, but your Theater Thread did.  That is what you need to catch the readers' attention.  Something catchy and different.  Like I said absolutely charming.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Nancy. Welcome! 

See, a title like "Click here for free chocolate and mozarella _and read my book_" works for me. I like chocolate and mozarella...not necessarily together.

I digress. Welcome!!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for replying!!!

This is for Donna, Scarlet, Helen, and Olivia. I would have replied myself much sooner, but my daughter is off work today (doctor appt.) and we had plans to get together this afternoon. I just got home and didn't know what to expect when I logged on. I can't tell you how delighted I was to see all these really nice comments!

Yes, Helen, you're right. It is lovely here... I thought so before as I have been reading the posts since I signed up, just wasn't ready to say much.

And thanks for liking my cover, Donna... and maybe downloading my sample. Very nice of you! Hope you like it.

And yes, Olivia, I "was" trying to "think outside the book." I laughed at that comment! Just wasn't sure if everyone would like it, plus it was a kind of long. (And I had no idea how HUGE that book cover would be or I would have downloaded the smaller one. I expected it to be a quarter of that size.) 

And thank you, Scarlet. But don't worry, my characters do what I tell them to (most of the time) and I'll tell them to be polite and not stay too long (in your head).  

Nancy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Asylum, Miss Nancy.  I rather enjoyed your play, but I had to read it three times before it got to my second brain way down in my tail. LOL.  I'm thinking, oh, a screenplay... no, a play, play... no, a play on words!!  Yes, yes, that's it.  Very good!  I love things like this.  I'm actually jealous cause I didn't think of it myself.  Good work.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Maureen, 

Thanks very much for responding to my post and for the welcome! I agree, especially about the free chocolate, one of my personal weaknesses. I'm glad my "Theater" piece attracted your attention. The post was getting so few hits I was afraid I'd really goofed BIG TIME. (It seemed so great when I thought of it, of course.)

I did personally thank Olivia, Scarlet, and Donna in the "Theater" post, but just in case they missed it, I will thank them again here. Very kind of all of you to take the time to respond to a stranger. It does mean a lot... And I understand the hesitation to do so. But I will be hanging around.  

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, Brendan, for the welcome. I'm glad you liked my post enough to wish to have thought of it yourself. That's a great compliment! I'm sorry it took a while for your second brain to comprehend it. Perhaps next time I should include a "second brain" app for you to download? How thoughtless of me.  

I'll do better next time. 

Nancy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hi Nancy. Welcome!
> 
> See, a title like "Click here for free chocolate and mozarella _and read my book_" works for me. I like chocolate and mozarella...not necessarily together.
> 
> I digress. Welcome!!


"chocolate and mozzarella" would make a good kindle cook book....


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello, and please forgive me Intinst, for not replying sooner. I had wanted to say thank you for your welcome and all the info about Kindle Boards, but at the time I didn't see a way to reply to your post ... from your post.  Then I had to leave... 

I was looking back just now and realized I had not yet acknowledged your post. It was not intentional.  

I'll be checking out the many options you mentioned. Thank you for making me feel welcome here! 

Nancy


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Nancy. You might want to put a link to your book in your signature.

Here's a post that tells you how:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,346.0.html

Her Last Letter









I also tagged you.  Welcome.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, D.B

You are right. I should be including a link with every post.

I'm glad you reminded me. I'll try to leave a link here. (Hope I don't end up with a HUGE book cover like I did with my original post. I'd like to be able to just leave a written link, or a small book link as you did.

I'm assuming you must go to the top of the page each time and use the link maker. I'm not sure how I would make the link show up automatically, which would be great. It appears the signature in the profile goes under the picture of my book to the left of each post, and doesn't link. But maybe I've missed something here.  

Okay, here goes...

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, I'll try again. (Maybe I'm not really awake yet.)

Nancy

Her Last Letter


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Greetings!

Sorry about that, some of us need our caffeine to kick in (Note to self.... need... more... caffeine!!!)


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi J.Dean,

Yes, you're right. Need to get some breakfast too...

I figured out how to do the signature once I went back to the profile. Should have done that first.

But now I'm having issues changing it again. Time to take a break, I guess.

Nancy


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Nancy. Welcome. I also tagged your book.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, LC

Thanks for the welcome.  

I will also tag your books, as I did for D.B.

Reminds me of playing tag as a kid, "You're it!"

Nancy


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

That was very clever, you have me intrigued to find out more about Gwyn ad Trevor...


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, BlueEyedMum, for liking my characters, Gwyn and Trevor ... and the way I presented them.

They do have quite a bit to deal with in the novel (though at least they don't have to deal with a Giant Author lifting them out of the book!)

Nancy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Cute.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Nancy,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! I've merged your new thread with your existing thread as we do ask that you maintain just one thread per book.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature -- which it looks like you've figured out.  Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Half-Orc, nice to meet cha.

And thanks, Ann, for combining my posts. I would rather the threads be combined anyway. 

Still learning... ahh  

Nancy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

You have a sense of humor, you're creative, and you aren't confrontational when it comes to forum rules.

I think you'll get along great. And hi!

David Dalglish


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, that made me smile!

Thanks, David  

Nancy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

A belated welcome to KB, Nancy! I missed all this fun last week somehow, but I've seen you posting in other threads and your cover/title were intriguing enough for me to check out...and the story description was intriguing enough for me to one-click without even trying a sample first (the price helped too ). When I'll actually read it is not a certainty, but I do look forward to it.

Fun bit in your first post with the 'theater' thing!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Steph

Thanks for the welcome. How nice of you!

And I'm really happy the description of my book helped you decide to purchase it. 

I do hope you enjoy it once you settle in to read.

I'd love to hear from you again when you finish. And I'll more than likely see you posting out there soon. 

Great to meet you!  

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Everyone

As I said in my "new" introduction to this thread, I am happy to be here and enjoying myself very much! Spending time at Kindle Boards is one of my favorite things these days. Everyone here has made me feel very welcome. And I've learned so much, and been offered so many opportunities I wouldn't have found elsewhere. Kindle Boards is truly amazing! 

Thank you to all those who purchased my novel. I hope you enjoyed it!

Best wishes, Nancy


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome Nancy!  I don't know how I missed this thread earlier in the month, but I'm glad to have found it now!  Loved the introduction - very creative!  You will love this board, everyone is SO friendly and helpful!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

wecome added your book to my tbr list


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks so much, Stacy and Misty!

I revamped the intro to the thread recently. I'm getting to know how to do stuff around here. Figured out that "modify" meant edit.

Thanks for saying hello!

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, it's my day to shine (a little). Official bump my thread day. 

As far as news, I joined Facebook today, though I'm still filling out my profile, so not much to see yet. I have a few friends waiting outside the door.

I think this is a good idea, and have been told by numerous others that I should have done it a long time ago. I think I will join Twitter too, and maybe even post a blog today. If you want to visit, it is located at http://www.nancy-cjohnson.blogspot.com

As I've mentioned before, I am enjoying it here a lot, and sometimes worry I am spending too much time here. It tends to be addictive! But if I hadn't logged on today I would have missed an opportunity to be interviewed on a popular (or soon to be popular) blog. So... surely it isn't a waste of my time.

Have fun out there, and happy reading and writing!

Nancy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you're enjoying it here, Nancy!

Betsy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad you're enjoying it here, Nancy!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy! (And for halting my meteoric drop off the page.) 

Nancy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, Nancy!  What a great intro post, how did I miss it before? Must up my coffee intake. I've added your book to my list, can't wait to read it.

Imogen


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

So glad you joined Facebook Nancy!  

Vicki

PS, I love the way you describe your book.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad I looked back over here, almost shut the computer down. How rude would THAT have been!

Thanks, Imogene and Vicki!!

You guys are the greatest! 

Yes, Facebook was inevitable, I guess. Still haven't completed my profile yet though. Hope I'm not stalling again. Hee hee... And well, I'm glad you got a chance to read my intro. I was quite proud of it. Thanks for adding my book to your TBR list too. I'll be reading yours soon. Loved the sample!! 

And thanks for the thumb's up on my book description, Vicki. You know I didn't just whip that out. One thousand revisions later...

Well, gotta run. Things to do, places to go... 

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi there!

First off, I want to thank all those readers who purchased my book! I hope you are enjoying it!

I am EXTREMELY pleased at how well _Her Last Letter_ is selling. Of course, the $1.99 price tag helps a bunch. I am still unsure if I will bump the price to $2.99 to take advantage of Amazon's generous offer of increased commissions to authors ... 70% versus 35%. As much as I would appreciate added compensation for all my hard work, I want to gain as many new readers as possible!! My hope is they will return to purchase my next book once it is out. So, I'm still considering...

Please forgive me for tooting my horn a bit here, but it's just that I never expected this! And I'm so excited! ... I've spent the last week in the top 100 books in the Romantic-Suspense category, so I can officially call _Her Last Letter_ a Kindle Bestseller!!! My ranking has ranged anywhere from #14 to #36+, depending on the hour. I had little to do with this. It is readers who put me there. I am so thrilled to see this confirmation of my book's entertainment value from readers! So again, thank you for letting me know my novel has pleased you. It makes writing this next book a whole lot easier.

Happy reading and writing!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nancy, CONGRATULATIONS! You ARE a best-seller!

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks so much, Donna. You are so sweet!

And I would REALLY celebrate if I could ever even come close to selling as many books as YOU have.

No, not hundreds, not thousands, but millions of copies, millions!!!

I would love to know what that is like, Donna.

Could we do a mind meld? Just a few moments?  

I shall now bow in your presence...

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Awww, shucks, Nancy! :::blushing, stuffing hands in pockets and dipping chin to chest::: Okay, I'll mind-meld with you, but only for a moment or two.  

I've said it before, I'll say it again...I didn't do it. Harlequin did it. That company is a Marketing Machine! And I was blessed to have worked for them.

~Donna~


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Nancy,

I never saw the first thread - I loved the opening to this one!  I'm glad I got to know you better with your interview on my blog and best of luck with the book.  Congrats for the "Best Selling" author tag!

Deb


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Deb

I'm glad we got to know each other a bit too!  

I appreciate you stopping by my thread. 

Please, take a seat with Donna, and I'll just go whip out some munchies.

Be right back...

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll be happy to sit with Deb. LOL Especially since I just shot off a private e-mail to her offering to be interviewed for her blog.

Nancy, hurry with those snacks...my tummy is grumbling.  

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, won't be long. 

Oh, and I ordered a pizza too. Getting hungry myself.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, it looks as if the shake up that occurred because of DTP has returned to semi-normalcy. My ranking suffered a bit, so I will have to hope that too returns to what it was before. Just need to do more promoting so Her Last Letter is visible again. I have a few irons in the fire, so we'll have to see.

(Oh, just noticed a note from DTP, saying my issue has not been completely resolved and they will let me know when it is. I guess I still have some sales coming to me. Hopefully this will help the ranking issue. This is good news!)

I haven't posted in about two weeks, just forgot to do it. 

Hope everyone has a great day!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nancy, I'm glad your report seems to be normalizing (<- is that even a word? <g>). I didn't have any negative sales and I don't keep close enough tabs on my ranking to know if it was effected, but I did go 2 days with no sales and that's not normal. I've had several today, so things do seem to be getting back on track.

~Donna~


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I don't know why I never saw this before, but after reading your clever intro I decided to purchase this without the sample.  If the book is anything like your intro, I am already hooked.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, *Donna*, for saying hello. I hope this is the last of the DTP issues for a while. Didn't like it much.

And thank you, *Tripp*, for buying my novel sight unseen. I hope you enjoy it!

I just sat down to my computer. Was gone for a while. Busy day.

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Nancy!

I hope this is the last of the DTP issues too.  What a weird thing.  I'm not sure how it gets so messed up.  Glad I'm not the project manager.  

Hey, I also wanted to tell you that your book is in my TBR pile.  I hope to get to it soon, and leave a review for you.  Looks like an awesome read!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki

Yes, I enjoyed your book and plan to leave a review for you also.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I almost forgot that today I get to shine for a while! 

I suppose I should have picked a different day than today, as I will be attending a graduation party for a friend's daughter, which starts in about an hour. 

If anyone leaves a comment here, I will check as soon as I return and reply to it.

Hope everyone has a great day and I'll talk to you later!

It's beautiful and sunny and warm, so a great day for an outdoor party!!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope you have fun at the graduation party!  And I hope today you sell a gazillion books.  

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Victorine said:


> I hope you have fun at the graduation party! And I hope today you sell a gazillion books.
> 
> Vicki


Ditto from me...on both counts!

~Donna~


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> Ditto from me...on both counts!
> 
> ~Donna~


And ditto! 

Hi Nancy,

_Her Last Letter_ is a book I definitely want to read. Please do let me know if you ever upload it to Smashwords. (I refuse to take my computer on holiday -- I spend enough of my waking hours in front of it as it is.)

Have a great weekend.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I hope you have fun at the graduation party! And I hope today you sell a gazillion books.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki
I had a great time at the party! A few friends I hadn't seen in a while were there, and the food was delicious! I ate too much, but oh well...
______________________________________________________________________________________
Ditto from me...on both counts!

~Donna~

Thanks, Donna. As I said, I did have lots of fun, and I also sold a few books. Not a bad day!
______________________________________________________________________________________ 
And ditto!

Hi Nancy,

Her Last Letter is a book I definitely want to read. Please do let me know if you ever upload it to Smashwords. (I refuse to take my computer on holiday -- I spend enough of my waking hours in front of it as it is.)

Have a great weekend.

Cheers,
Vicki

And thanks, Vicki. I will try to get my book on Smashwords soon. Angie, my daughter, said she would help me load it. I have heard it isn't that easy to do though, so I'm hoping it won't be too much of a pain. 

Hope you have a nice weekend also!

Nancy  
________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Is Angie 'for loan'?    She sounds like a great asset.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Is Angie 'for loan'?  She sounds like a great asset.


Yeah, I'd borrow her too! I'm nervous about one more formatting to try to get mine up on Smashwords. Let us know if Angie is successful, and how hard it was.

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Is Angie 'for loan'?  She sounds like a great asset.


Hi, Maureen. No, I'm afraid not.  As it is, I don't like to ask her to do too much since she is so busy with her own things already! But you are right. She is a wonderful asset. I'm so glad she is willing to help me. Love her dearly!!

And yes, Vicki, if you are having trouble with Smashwords, then I don't know how it is going to be for me even with Angie's help! I did ask Imogen's friend Ted (and he is so very, very nice, and really knows his stuff) to help me get my manuscript ready. If you want his help, his email is [email protected] He is looking to help authors format their manuscripts for the various ebook sites for a small fee, $49 at this time. He will be able to help once the 4th of July weekend is over, but you could email him now to let him know.

Things are going well. _Her Last Letter_ is holding her own out there in ebook world. I'm so happy readers are finding my novel to their liking! I really do feel "the love." 

Hope everyone has a great 4th of July weekend!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nancy, I'm at 75% and enjoying it!

~Donna~


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> And yes, Vicki, if you are having trouble with Smashwords, then I don't know how it is going to be for me even with Angie's help!


Oh I was just kidding around about Angie. I haven't even read the tutorials on how to format for Smashwords. I'm fine where I am right now.  But it is good to have Ted's info if I ever do decide to go the Smashwords route and can't figure it out on my own.

Thanks a ton, you're so helpful!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> Nancy, I'm at 75% and enjoying it!
> 
> ~Donna~


Great, Donna, I'm so glad you are liking my book! Let me know when you are done reading it. 

And yes, Vicki, I know you are good at figuring out all this stuff, so I should have known. You helped me before, explained how to do the image link in the size I wanted. But I thought maybe Smashwords was really difficult or something. Probably will not be that hard to figure out, but I don't know. We'll have to see.

Hope both of you are having a great July 4th weekend! I just ate a whole bunch of food, ugh, stuffed, and later on tonight we're alll going to go watch the fireworks here in the village. Need to remember to bring my earplugs. Very LOUD.

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> And thanks, Vicki. I will try to get my book on Smashwords soon. Angie, my daughter, said she would help me load it. I have heard it isn't that easy to do though, so I'm hoping it won't be too much of a pain.
> 
> Hope you have a nice weekend also!
> 
> Nancy


Hi Nancy,

Please let me know when it's uploaded and I'll buy it. 

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Thanks, Vicki
> I had a great time at the party! A few friends I hadn't seen in a while were there, and the food was delicious! I ate too much, but oh well...
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> Ditto from me...on both counts!
> ...


Nancy, glad you had a great party, it sounds like it was fun!

Not sure if you are aware that you can have multiple quotes in a message... You quote the first one, as usual (and as I did yours), then with your post still open, scroll down to the post you want to quote, and click on "insert quote" in the upper right above that post, it's in tiny letters... That will put the full text of that post in your post at the current insertion point.

You can edit the quotes if you want to show only the pertinent parts.

Betsy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nancy, glad you had a great party, it sounds like it was fun!
> 
> Not sure if you are aware that you can have multiple quotes in a message... You quote the first one, as usual (and as I did yours), then with your post still open, scroll down to the post you want to quote, and click on "insert quote" in the upper right above that post, it's in tiny letters... That will put the full text of that post in your post at the current insertion point.
> 
> ...


Hi, Betsy

Thanks for this information. I didn't know how to do it, as you rightly guessed.  I tried to do it, but couldn't figure out how, so just used one quote, and then replied to the others. I will try to do it next time using your tips. And yes it was a fun party. Hope you are enjoying the holiday weekend! Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not sure if you are aware that you can have multiple quotes in a message...
> 
> You can edit the quotes if you want to show only the pertinent parts.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, thank you for these instructions...I didn't know this.

Nancy, I finished your book. I'll post a review just as soon as I can.

~Donna~


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Nancy, saw that Red Adept put your response to her question up on her blog. Looks nice. People should definitely check it out if they haven't already. First too!

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=2813


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Jason

Thanks for noticing!

Yes, I just happened to be around when Red Adept posted the inquiry for her 'Which Came First' blog.

I knew once everyone saw it, there would be a rush to post. I was surprised I managed to get the first spot. 

It was a really good blog. Made me think... 

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Nancy! Hope you're enjoying your day!!

~Donna~


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!  

Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, post on Red Adept, Nancy. And, what is this I see? A holiday? Hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Aren't you back yet? We want to hear all about your birthday celebration...and what you got as a gift! (I love presents.)

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> Happy Birthday, Nancy! Hope you're enjoying your day!!
> 
> Thanks, Donna!
> I had an awesome birthday today (Sunday, July 11) We were away in Grand Haven, Michigan, staying at a beautiful bed and breakfast on Lake Michigan. We celebrated not only my birthday, but my daughter and son-in-law's wedding anniversary. (July12) The weather was beautiful for the weekend, warm, sunny, with a nice breeze off the water. Lake Michigan, usually pretty cold, was 77 degrees. I was bouncing around in the waves up to my shoulders. And no sharks, since it's a fresh water lake. Lots of big fish though. Didn't see any, thank goodness. I did get a sunburn on my back, so had to wear a shirt over my bathing suit. I felt like one of the little kids. But I didn't care I was having so much fun!!





Victorine said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Thanks, Vicki, for the happy birthday wishes! I had a really good time today...
> 
> ...





DonnaFaz said:


> Aren't you back yet? We want to hear all about your birthday celebration...and what you got as a gift! (I love presents.)
> 
> ~Donna~


Donna, I just got back about an hour ago. We left late this afternoon and drove through two rain storms, and some construction traffic. I'm glad the rain left us alone for the weekend. And I got my birthday wish, a Kindle!!! And my daughter gave me a gift certificate so I could buy more books! I would have to say my birthday was just about perfect!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. You each made me feel very special!

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Nancy! 

If you can't be a kid on your birthday, when can you?

Best wishes,
Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Happy belated birthday, Nancy!
> 
> If you can't be a kid on your birthday, when can you?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the happy birthday wishes, Vicki! 
I know it is a day later there in Australia than it is here, so it's not really belated. And it is winter where you are too. (That still seems so odd to me.) I hope it is at least a sort of nice winter day for you...

I'm still smiling about today and the whole weekend. My goofy grin just will not go away! It is good to feel like a kid once in a while.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a good day today! Lots of interesting discussions going on in the Kindle Boards.

Her Last Letter, newly formatted, went live yesterday. It looks great! It now has a list of chapters in the beginning pages, and still retains the full three chapter sample. I think everyone will be pleased with it. I certainly am!

I hope those of you who love mystery and romantic suspense will give it a try.

I have my new Kindle, and I'm having a lot of fun with it! Still learning how to use it for all purposes. I want to 'hear' books with the female and male voices. That's next. I did misplace my cord, and was upset with myself until I found it. I won't be taking the cord out of the house anymore. Thought I dropped it somewhere. I don't have a case yet, so for now I'll make a bubble wrap case to keep it in when not in use. Love my Kindle... 

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day today! Lots of interesting discussions going on in the Kindle Boards.
> 
> Her Last Letter, newly formatted, went live yesterday. It looks great! It now has a list of chapters in the beginning pages, and still retains the full three chapter sample. I think everyone will be pleased with it. I certainly am!
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous, I want a Kindle soooo bad! 

Hey, did you name your chapters? Or do you just list the numbers and link to them? I want to do a clickable TOC but I don't know how to do it. I haven't looked online though, did you find a tutorial online?

Vicki


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Great book intro! I've downloaded a sample  

Sandy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Great book intro! I've downloaded a sample
> 
> Sandy


Why, thank you, Sandra!

Now I have a big smile plastered across my face.

I see you have a new book too, but no welcome as yet. Pooh.  So welcome! 

I'll check out your book also, and add a welcome to your thread as well.

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I'm so jealous, I want a Kindle soooo bad!
> 
> Hey, did you name your chapters? Or do you just list the numbers and link to them? I want to do a clickable TOC but I don't know how to do it. I haven't looked online though, did you find a tutorial online?
> 
> Vicki


Vicki,

Ted with Dellaster Design did it all for me, and a great job he did. A really super guy, and he knows his stuff. Imogen recommended him to me. [email protected]

I don't know how to do any of this. I wish I did, but since I don't it's good to know people like Ted are around. The chapter links are numbered, no names. Just a long list, and they are clickable. (And what in the heck is a TOC)? 

I'd share my Kindle, but Nebraska is a little far for me to travel. 

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, that's great that you hired Ted to do that.  Nice.

TOC= Table of Contents.  (Sorry, sometimes I just run with those goofy acronyms, thinking everyone knows what's in my head.)

Vicki

PS, My sister has a Kindle.  If I could just get her to let go of it for a few seconds I am pretty sure I can run faster than she can.  Mwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Nancy,

So glad you're enjoying your Kindle.  Sounds like someone knew exactly what to get you for your birthday. : )  Happy reading!

Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Ah, that's great that you hired Ted to do that. Nice.
> 
> TOC= Table of Contents. (Sorry, sometimes I just run with those goofy acronyms, thinking everyone knows what's in my head.)
> 
> ...


Vicki, I should have got that one, TOC, that is. And why does your sister have a Kindle and not you, I would like to know? But then, maybe she intended to share in the beginning and got greedy? I could see that happening with sisters. Hee hee.

Nancy


Karen Fenech said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> So glad you're enjoying your Kindle. Sounds like someone knew exactly what to get you for your birthday. : ) Happy reading!
> 
> Karen


Hi, Karen

Yes, I let everyone know what I want for my bithday well ahead of time. But I usually don't ask for much. This time, however, I really wanted a Kindle since I already had a sizable investment in books. I found out that even before I asked for one, my family had decided to buy a Kindle for me, so I sort of spoiled the surprise. Of course, how could I know that?

But I've been very happy with it, other than the lost cord incident.

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Vicki, I should have got that one, TOC, that is. And why does your sister have a Kindle and not you, I would like to know? But then, maybe she intended to share in the beginning and got greedy? I could see that happening with sisters. Hee hee.


LOL! Actually, she got the Kindle for school. It turned out cheaper for her to buy the Kindle and get her books as Ebooks, than to buy hardcovers of them. She was lucky I guess, I've heard it's hard to get school text books for Kindle.

But she reads a lot, so it was a great bonus for her to get the Kindle with her school money.

Am I jealous? Oh, yeah. But I'm saving up for one! I'm gonna get one someday! 

Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh my I'm getting old.  You can get school books for Kindle?  Gertie will tell you that I was born in 1902, so that accounts for my loss of touch with reality...but that's just so cool!!!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Nancy, sorry to hear about the lost cord - hope you found it.  Good thinking, letting your family know in advance what you wanted for your birthday.  Sounds like you have much happy reading ahead of you.  Enjoy!  : ) 

Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nancy,

Congrats on the new formatting. It looks great.

Have fun with your Kindle--what a wonderful present. 


Karen


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oooh, I like your new formatting!  Now, if I could just see it on an actual Kindle...  ha ha ha!

I'm gonna get one of these new ones... I really am.  Right after we buy all the school clothes for the kids...

Why do they have to grow so much?

Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Oooh, I like your new formatting! Now, if I could just see it on an actual Kindle... ha ha ha!
> 
> I'm gonna get one of these new ones... I really am. Right after we buy all the school clothes for the kids...
> 
> ...


My niece suffers the same thing I suffered as a kid. Late summer birthdays = school clothes as gifts. bah!  hahaha


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes!  That's right.  I've got one kid with an August birthday, and one with a December 23rd birthday.  We try hard not to lump them into the school clothes and Christmas stuff.  It is hard though.  

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, my daughter's birthday is in early September, but it's been a long time since she was in school. But I imagine there were some school clothes gifts along with fun gifts back then.

I would just like to say thank you to those who bought the Kindle edition of Her Last Letter, or the paperback. I hope you enjoyed it!



Karen Fenech said:


> Nancy, sorry to hear about the lost cord - hope you found it. Good thinking, letting your family know in advance what you wanted for your birthday. Sounds like you have much happy reading ahead of you. Enjoy! : )
> 
> Karen


Yes, I found the cord. It was in the house. I didn't drop it outside, which is what I worried I had done. And I am really enjoying reading using my Kindle!



KarenW.B. said:


> Nancy,
> 
> Congrats on the new formatting. It looks great.
> 
> ...


Oh, and thanks, Karen. Yes, I love the new formatting. And I'm really enjoying my new Kindle!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope you enjoyed your Saturday, Nancy!  

Vicki


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nancy,

I was inspired by your new formatting and contacted Ted. I am assembling my material and will be getting it over to him soon. 

Thanks for sharing his information.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki, yes I did enjoy my Saturday! Spent some time outdoors with relatives and barbequed...

And Karen, I'm glad you took advantage of Ted's expertise formatting ebooks for Kindle and other ebook sites. You will be pleased with the results.

Hope you both have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, everybody

Hope you're having a good day!

I haven't been posting as much as usual, very busy lately, and I miss connecting with everyone.

I wish summer were longer. It's disappearing before my eyes. It has been a very hot one here in Michigan. If it cools down a tad that will be all right with me.

It's muggy and hot again today.

Talk to you soon,

Nancy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Nancy,

I too have not been posting much. Did you see my new hobby? http://www.examiner.com/romance-in-charlotte/maureen-miller I don't get paid for it and it leaves me very little time to work on my book...so remind me again why I'm doing it! 

Have a happy weekend!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Maureen

Hopefully you will find a good balance between working on your book and this new hobby. It does appear you will get some exposure for your current books this way. And that's always good!

I checked out the site. You'll have to tell me how all this came about. 

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awe, the link didn't work for me, Maureen.  Now I'm all curious and stuff.  

Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, Miss Vicki.  The Examiner just had a site upgrade so there are moments its down.  I'm the Charlotte Romance Examiner.  hahaha  Doesn't it sound like I should wear a cape?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, I was able to get there now!  Nice site!  I hope it takes off for you.  

Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Howdy, Miss Nancy  

I'm trying and trying to get to Her Last Letter.  It's jumping up and down and waving its pages on the TBR list going "ME ME ME"  So trust me, it's going to be soon!!!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Maureen

That sounds like something my book would do. She doesn't want to wait her turn. Ah, children... Don't you love 'em?

Hey, I am just as bad, so don't worry. I have so many books on my TBR list, and no time to read, one of my favorite things. My Kindle is feeling neglected...  

TTYL, Nancy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, Nancy.

Just checked out your website. It's great.

Karen


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, Nancy, and welcome. Very entertaining post. I love romantic suspense as you can see. I haven't gotten my Kindle yet, but your book is going on my list of ones to buy when I get my Kindle in a few weeks.

www.caramarsi.com
Logan's Redemption-99 cents at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Hi, Nancy.
> 
> Just checked out your website. It's great.
> 
> Karen


Hi, Karen

Sorry for the delayed reply.  Not getting over here as much, and not happy about it. Thanks so much for liking my website! I do too. It was fun to make, but also a lot of hard work. I do like the rotating small bits from the book that float up on the first page, and how nice the book itself looks. My daughter Angie did a great cover for me. Hope everything is great with you! Nancy 



CaraMarsi27 said:


> Hi, Nancy, and welcome. Very entertaining post. I love romantic suspense as you can see. I haven't gotten my Kindle yet, but your book is going on my list of ones to buy when I get my Kindle in a few weeks.
> 
> www.caramarsi.com
> Logan's Redemption-99 cents at Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


Hi, Cara
Thank you! And you will love your Kindle! Hopefully you will find more time to use it than I do. I will also add Logan's Redemption to my TBR list.

TTYL, Nancy


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Nancy. Novel sounds interesting. Will check it out when my new Kindle comes in on Thursday.
Shirley b Nichols


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Shirley

Hope you are enjoying your new Kindle! 

Sorry for the delay in replying. I just haven't been getting over here to the boards. I've been too busy, but hopefully that will let up a little soon. 

Thanks for checking out my book. I'll check out yours too!

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I haven't been posting as much, but still come by to see what is going on. Busy working on my new book! And polishing a few of my previous works as well...

Wishing you well...

Nancy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, Nancy.

What is your new book about?



Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Karen, 

It's a sequel to Her Last Letter...

A continuation of the story with a new mystery thrown in. 

Nancy


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

When will your new book be out?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, Nancy, and if I haven't already - Welcome to KB.  Love the cover, and it looks great.  Congrats.  I'll download a sample later and add you to my TRB list (which is growing, and growing).

Linda


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Nancy,

Good to hear you're working on your new book and not just skiving off.  

Happy writing...

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> When will your new book be out?


Hi Bluefrog,

Wish I could tell you, but hopefully soon. I know you bought Her Last Letter and read it, and I thank you for that. At least one factor makes it difficult for me to know right now. But I'll keep you informed. 

Have a Happy Halloween!



Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Hi, Nancy, and if I haven't already - Welcome to KB. Love the cover, and it looks great. Congrats. I'll download a sample later and add you to my TRB list (which is growing, and growing).
> 
> Linda


Thanks, Linda! Yes, my TBR list is gigantic now. So many great books, so little time.  Of course, I'll be adding yours too!



VickiT said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> Good to hear you're working on your new book and not just skiving off.
> 
> ...


Vicki, I'm not skiving off as much, but I'm guilty of that too. This must be an Australian saying, but I like it, and I'm adding it to my vocabulary. This will get a few of my friends to go, "Huh? Skiving what?"

Normally I would say "goofing off."

Hope your're doing well and happy writing to you too!

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Nancy,

I bought a copy of _Her Last letter _ last week! I finally have an iPod Touch and can read a whole range of ebook formats now, including Kindle.

Happy writing...

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki

Hope you like it. I have both of yours. I'm trying to slowly work my way through my massive TBR list!

I'm really enjoying reading the works of writers here on Kindle Boards. So much talent....

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Nancy,

It's great to hear that you're busy working on a new book. I'm looking forward to hearing more about that when you can reveal.  : ) 

I hope the writing is flowing!

With all best wishes,
Karen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

When is your next one due, Nancy?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm with Karen and Imogen, Nancy.    Curious curious curious.  Can we have a little tidbit?


----------

